# ca. 1910 Racycle Roadster



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

I bought this and a Stearns from the Ernie Harmon auction last month. A humongous thanks to Andy @Commish1969 for picking up, packing, and shipping the bikes. An outstanding packing job ensured the bikes arrived safely. I believe this bike to be fairly correct except for maybe the seat post and rear hub. As you can see the rear rim is toast but overall this should be a fairly straight forward restoration. All nickel parts are still pretty nice and the grips, pedals, and Kelly bars are above average for what I normally see on these. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2021)

Very nice bike ..... Congrats

I would bet that the rear rim was probably damaged while trying to mount the Universal tire.
Those tires are extremely difficult to put on if you don't warm the rubber first. Looks like a fresh crack in the wood.

That rims can be repaired IMO without even noticing the damage. But obviously, it would only be good for show and not for riding.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Very nice bike ..... Congrats
> 
> I would bet that the rear rim was probably damaged while trying to mount the Universal tire.
> Those tires are extremely difficult to put on if you don't warm the rubber first. Looks like a fresh crack in the wood.
> ...



Thanks, I considered taking it apart and gluing it but I'll leave that for the next person to decide. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 19, 2021)

That wheel is unsafe, at any speed!
You must sell it to me!
You can laminate carbon fiber tape on the inside of the rim.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That wheel is unsafe, at any speed!
> You must sell it to me!
> You can laminate carbon fiber tape on the inside of the rim.
> View attachment 1464892
> ...



that tape is a good idea, never seen that before
but the problem with the rim is that the force (spokes and tire) is pushing it inwards towards the hub, the tape would only help if the force was outwards IMO


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks, I considered taking it apart and gluing it but I'll leave that for the next person to decide. V/r Shawn




here is a video of the Ernie Harmon collection ...... lots of stuff




you can see your bike hanging from the ceiling at around 12:44
the bike in the video didn't seem to have Kelly bars and the rim doesn't seem to be broken, I might be wrong, it's difficult to see, he goes pretty fast through the bikes like they are nothing


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 19, 2021)

locomotion said:


> that tape is a good idea, never seen that before
> but the problem with the rim is that the force (spokes and tire) is pushing it inwards towards the hub, the tape would only help if the force was outwards IMO



Here are Ghisallo carbon fiber/wooden rims.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Here are Ghisallo carbon fiber/wooden rims.
> 
> View attachment 1464919
> 
> ...



yes, that looks like molded hardened carbon fiber (just like fiberglass)
will the tape harden like that?  if it does than it would be perfect to stabilize the rim


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, with proper resin lamination.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

The bike is now for sale here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ca-1910-racycle-roadster.196932/ I have glued the rear rim together so it is suitable for display. The bike, as is, presents very nicely but could be taken to a whole new level without a tremendous amount of time or money. I am unable to ship at this time but can deliver the bike to MLC. Open to reasonable offers. V/r Shawn


----------

